# embryo transfer-is this what is causing my failed cycles?



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Hi girls-as you can see,we had luck on our first transfer and not done as well with the following cycles.The only things that are different is a)my age!!! b)very difficult transfers,horrendous cramping during transfers.
My follow up was quite negative,they kept on and on about my age,am a good responder,had 9 embryos followed by 11 the next cycle.Always transferred grade 1 embryos,followed by 2 great blastocysts the last time.Embryologist was really positive,gave us a 60% chance of success and tried to get us to put 1 in due to such good quality blastocysts.They want me to have a hysteroscopy and cervical dilatation prior to using my frosties,if transfer is not an issue(as they claim)why do they want me to go through this procedure? They also never use ultrasound for transfer,so if i have and acutely retroverted uterus and a corkscrew shaped cervix how do they know that they are being placed in the correct place.Sorry for ranting,but just wish this had been sorted before the last cycle and that my blasto's would have had the best chance and 10k would not literally have been thrown away.What do you think ladies,should I complain or am I clutching at straws and blaming transfer for my failed cycles when in reality my eggs are too crappy!!!


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Can anyone help me,any info please?


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there - sorry no one replied earlier - its hard to know what is causing the problem but part of the reason for a hysteroscopy is to ascertaine the size and shape of your uterus (as well as give it a good clean) also if there are other issues like polyps/fibriods etc, so it may be a really good thing to have. Immunes would also be a good idea as quite often immune issues dont kick in until after you have had one pregnancy already (it sort of hypes up your immune system and next time you are pregnant the immune system reacts much more strongly than it should).

If you are getting good quality blasts and your day 1-3 hormones are ok etc then I would definitely keep going a while longer if you can afford it - I know plenty of people who got PG with a lot less embies than you produce   .

Good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I know ladies who go to Serum in Athens who have had unsuccessful cycles then had a hysteroscopy and gone onto have successful transfers and BFP's.

Can't comment on them not using ultrasound as ultrasound has always been used when I have had ET.

Hope you get the answers you want. Good luck.

xx


----------

